# I Can't Turn Off the RPGNow Bookshelf



## jaerdaph (Nov 5, 2006)

Every time I try to get rid of the bookshelf in my profile, I get an error message and it won't go away. I was a little surprised it is on by default, as I had turned off the bookshelf option for the old store. 

The bookshelf isn't even accurate - it lists products I've never bought, and I can't access the ones I have bought directly from the bookshelf, so it's also useless in the bookshelf capacity.

Thanks for looking in to this.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 7, 2006)

Trying to get rid of mine as well, but I can't seem to even see how to do it. Anybody want to fill me in on how I can remove the bookshelf feature?

Thanks.

Pinotage


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 7, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Trying to get rid of mine as well, but I can't seem to even see how to do it. Anybody want to fill me in on how I can remove the bookshelf feature?




Go to My Account -> My User Control Panel above and click. On the left hand side Control Panel of the page that comes up, select  Edit Options. There should be a Show Bookshelf Link check box third item down on the page. 

Trouble is, when I uncheck it, I get this:

_There seems to have been a slight problem with the EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience._


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 7, 2006)

Workaround: change your default EN World email address to an email address not associated with RPGNow.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2006)

I've asked Chris to take a look at it.


----------



## Twin Rose (Nov 7, 2006)

Alright, this should be working okay now.  Terribly sorry about that!

As far as improper products being showed, this is beyond my scope.  I have NO idea what the bookshelf display code looks like on their end, but as far as I know, it's their database of customers and what they bought.  The same database they'd use if you asked for a re-download or whatever.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 7, 2006)

I herby verify that the fix seems to be working.  Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 23, 2007)

I receive the following error message when I try to turn off My RPGNow BookShelf:

Warning: fopen(http://...@hotmail.com) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No route to host in /shop/functions_rpgnow.php on line 142

Unable to open remote file.

I'll try jaerdaph's workaround.

Edit: I get the same error message when I try to change my email   
-George

Second Edit: The error message has one difference: "(http://...@gmail.com)" instead of @hotmail in the original error - I tried to change my email address from zoatebix@hotmail.com to george.c.austin@gmail.com


----------



## Zoatebix (Aug 24, 2007)

In other news - I tried to change my email again today, and received the following error message:


> Warning: fopen(http://...@gmail.com) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No route to host in /shop/functions_rpgnow.php on line 142
> 
> Unable to open remote file.



This message appeared regardless of whether I used IE 7 or Firefox.

Help!


----------



## jdrakeh (Aug 25, 2007)

I would love to _enable_ the bookshelf link in my profile, though can't. I have the same email address at both RPGnow and ENworld, so it should work. But it doesn't.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd like to turn this off, but get the same message:



> Warning: fopen(http://...@aol.com) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No route to host in /shop/functions_rpgnow.php on line 142
> 
> Unable to open remote file.




I'd like to turn off my ability to see other peoples' bookhelfs, too, since the icon doesn't stealth in Stealth mode, but that's a separate issue.


----------

